
Intel FPGA-Accelerated Storage Technology to Be Featured at Flash Memory Summit - rbanffy
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-fpga-accelerated-storage-technology-featured-flash-memory-summit/
======
dang
This falls into the 'announcement of an announcement' bin, and thus off-topic.
On HN we can just wait for the actual thing.

